# T - Jet Rivet Tool



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

While I was at a race this weekend, I saw a tool that looked something like an RTHO or Scale Engineering wheel press. It had a yellow knob and a square u shaped aluminum body. I was told it was a tool for tightening rivets in a T - Jet chassis.The only problem is, no one knew who made / sold it. Can anyone help me here?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I believe Lucky Bob's has those. I don't think it's on the website so just ask him.

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought one at lucky bobs last year.Works well he only had a few left.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Any pictures?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

It's just like a c-clamp with a balled end pieces that contact the rivet on both sides


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Did the business end of the c-clamp look something like this (with a knob on the free end). I pinched the idea from another member here..... no idea where he pinched it from.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Rivet Tool*

Check here: http://shop.mmvhoracer.com/Rivet-Press-1012.htm


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Jisp said:


> Did the business end of the c-clamp look something like this (with a knob on the free end). I pinched the idea from another member here..... no idea where he pinched it from.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael. :thumbsup:


Of my own design


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ruralradio said:


> Check here: http://shop.mmvhoracer.com/Rivet-Press-1012.htm


Looked like that but didn't cost $50


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*T - Jet Rivit Tool*

Yes, the piece is similar, but a much thicker c - section in clear finish aluminum. The tool has a yellow knob for the shaft, similar to an RT - Ho or Scale Engineering tool, but neither of their sites show a tool like this. I've done other searches to no avail.


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*T - Jet Rivit Tool*

Yes, the piece is similar, but a much thicker c - section in clear finish aluminum. The tool has a yellow knob for the shaft, similar to an RT - Ho or Scale Engineering tool, but neither of their sites show a tool like this. I've done other searches to no avail.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Simple way to tighten the rivets is to use a small ball bearing and a hammer. Just have your chassis on a solid surface, set the ball bearing on the rivet, and give it a good tap with a hammer. The idea of this tool is to mushroom out the rivet some, which will tighten it up like it was when new. Thats how I do mine and it works well enough. You could also take a center punch and round out the end using a grinding wheel or sander, so long as its a bit bigger than the rivet and seats down into it a little. This will be easier to tap than a small bearing down inside the chassis. To do the other side, just flip the chassis over and set it on something that will fit where the arm goes. Best to make sure the rivet is on something solid so it will actually tighten up and not crack the chassis. Might try using a socket or something similar. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Got this one from Lucky Bob's after seeing Brownie's. $20 I think. Not shown on his site but I emailed him and he had a few left about 1-1/2 years ago.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Don Bourne showed me a trick a while back (very similar to RDM95): get some .125 (1/8") ball bearings then take your wheel press (I use Lucky Bob's press) instead of a hammer to gently and slowly tighten rivets. I was able to pick up 100 ball bearings at a ball bearing supply in Dallas for @ $7.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

McMastercarr sells bearings cheap.. And I like yr idea of using a press to go slowly, thanks!


----------

